# Any members in Montana



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am near Livingston.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Dang near. I am 40 miles south of the boarder near Bozeman.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I live in a province that borders Montana


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Damn!!*



paladin562 said:


> I am near Livingston.


I was just in Livingston!!!!....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There are a few members of the forum up here in our part of Montana.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to live on Trail Creek Road between Bozeman and Livingston. Now we're up in the NW corner of the state.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I'm in NW Montana as well.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry.... I'm about 2,600 miles from there.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

NW Montana - and there are actually quite a few 'preppers' around here.


----------



## Daegnus (Nov 12, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I used to live on Trail Creek Road between Bozeman and Livingston. Now we're up in the NW corner of the state.


I used to drive up in that area on my days off and check out the views! ... and the properties for sale.... Other than winter accessibility, what made you leave? :scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Gosh, we're getting enough of us to consider a meet-n-greet!


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

only problem is we are a very independent bunch and don't want anyone else knowing where we live.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Gosh, we're getting enough of us to consider a meet-n-greet!


Go Montana!!! Maybe this summer, winter is a good time to catch up on inside projects. And I like your signature GS!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Daegnus said:


> I used to drive up in that area on my days off and check out the views! ... and the properties for sale.... Other than winter accessibility, what made you leave? :scratch


Young and dumb at the time. I also like the northwestern area better. Not as many people to contend with.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mtnmom said:


> only problem is we are a very independent bunch and don't want anyone else knowing where we live.


So we meet in a Wal-mart parking lot wearing trench coats and sunglasses! Or was that camo and face masks?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Or maybe all get together at a campground or lake?


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> So we meet in a Wal-mart parking lot wearing trench coats and sunglasses! Or was that camo and face masks?


Sounds good. I'm there.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Bring your snow shovels!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Bring your snow shovels!!!


Doesn't Wal-Mart have snow removal in the budget anymore?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hah! Most of the parking lots have slushy snow over ankle deep! 

We've had over a foot of snow in the last week, and I think everyone is waiting as long as they can now. We have more snow moving in later today.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> There are a few members of the forum up here in our part of Montana.


My wife and I are planning on moving to Montana in 2012 after the children graduate.We have been looking at land in the cascade area,West of I-15.Can anyone give us any info on any area that would be best for living off grid on a small farm and living mainly off the land.We don't care if it is 15 miles back in on a cow path.But would like to be able to visit with like minded people and meet with folks out there.Will be out there next yr for 2 weeks to look around and try to buy property.
Please include me in with you all.
Mike


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've made the drive through there (Helena to Great Falls) and it's beautiful, but I know nothing about the area. We've lived in Lewistown in the center of the state, but otherwise we've been west of divide.

We'd love to include you as one of our Montana preppers, though. Maybe we can time our get-together for when you're out here next summer, so you can meet some of us. 

Meanwhile, if we can find answers for you, just ask and we'll try.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Check out the western part of Montana before you make any decisons on moving there. I love the Bitterroot Mountains and the area from Missoula to Darby; I love the Sapphire Mtns as well. We used to own 20 acres outside of Hamilton and loved it there. We liked the Flathead Lake area too.

We ended up selling our cabin because a friend who remodeled it didn't know what he was doing, damaged the place; it would have cost us a ton of money to make the repairs. We sold dirt cheap and parted ways. The place was near a huge elk preserve; up in a valley away from people; it had very few neighbors. 

Living in northern Idaho, I drive over to Troy and Libby, Montana often during the summer. Next summer I'll take a run over to Kalispell and beyond; gorgeous country.

So, check out the western side of Montana, before making your move.


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

Idaholady said:


> Check out the western part of Montana before you make any decisons on moving there. I love the Bitterroot Mountains and the area from Missoula to Darby; I love the Sapphire Mtns as well. We used to own 20 acres outside of Hamilton and loved it there. We liked the Flathead Lake area too.
> 
> We ended up selling our cabin because a friend who remodeled it didn't know what he was doing, damaged the place; it would have cost us a ton of money to make the repairs. We sold dirt cheap and parted ways. The place was near a huge elk preserve; up in a valley away from people; it had very few neighbors.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
We were not planning on going West of the Rockies.We were looking East of the Rockies.My sister lived in Kalispell for about 3 yrs and didn't recommend to move there because of the short growing season.We are not exactly sure where we will end up.That is why we talk to people when we visit each yr.and go to different areas.Over the last 4 yrs we have been almost everywhere from Glacier south to where 15 goes into Idaho,and from Great Falls east through Lewistown and then south to Billings then east into South Dakota.I will be 50 when we move and wife will be 38 but we want to be able to run a small farm mostly to grow most of our food and some animal feed.We were hoping to start a home based business or something to supplement our income any recomendations are appreciated.I am a self employed auto mechanic my wife is a computer programmer.When we get there it will be only her and I.No debt and all the necessary things and knowledge on how to live without electric and farm with Horses or Mules.We are living basically of the land right now as far as our own food,not enough land to produce hay and feed for our critters though.We spend about 600. a yr at grocery stores a yr.and that is on sugar,coffee and such.So if you can find us some land It would be greatly appreciated.But we are not flatlander type people we need some Mountain and good neighbors.Which is all we met out in the western states.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Be sure and talk to gardeners wherever you're thinking of buying land. I've heard that gardening east of the rockies is hard too. Cold nights all summer, scorching hot days, and lots of wind to dry out the plants. It might not be hard to find or make a sheltered place for a garden.

The east does have advantages over Western Montana. Land/real estate prices are lower. It's easier to grow larger crops such as wheat and hay. 

We've lived in Lewistown (central Montana), Big Timber (west of Billings), outside of Hamilton (Sheafman Creek rd., about 10 miles NW of H.), the Kalispell area, and now up here in "remote" NW Montana, almost in sight of Canada. The only part of Montana I'd consider moving back to, other than where we are, is Central Montana. Maybe the north end of the Crazy Mountains. 

Lots of home businesses and backyard shops across Montana. You'll probably do okay. Might take a while to become an "insider" but that has too many variables to make an absolute statement about! Good luck!


----------



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Gosh, we're getting enough of us to consider a meet-n-greet!


I'm in! :beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

paladin562 said:


> I'm in! :beercheer:


Awesome! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## UH60A (Feb 25, 2012)

Just remember Missoula is much closer to San Francisco than Montana.


----------



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe we could meet up at the Bozeman Gun show this weekend.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> So we meet in a Wal-mart parking lot wearing trench coats and sunglasses! Or was that camo and face masks?


hehe! 

Actually I have been MIA for a few months as we moved back to a more central part of the US - after living in MT for over 18 years, (most of those years was kinda like beans and water economy, lol) we decided that we need to be closer to family and where land is cheaper, plus it's easier to grow things and live off the land here, so we will see if we can survive back in civilization.


----------



## griffithmontana (Mar 26, 2012)

Any meet-ups planned for 2012 ?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mtnmom said:


> hehe!
> 
> Actually I have been MIA for a few months as we moved back to a more central part of the US - after living in MT for over 18 years, (most of those years was kinda like beans and water economy, lol) we decided that we need to be closer to family and where land is cheaper, plus it's easier to grow things and live off the land here, so we will see if we can survive back in civilization.


In many ways, I envy you. This is a tough climate with a short growing season. I sigh with longing when I read about everyone else's gardens in warmer places. Good luck in your new home. You're still welcome at our get-togethers!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

griffithmontana said:


> Any meet-ups planned for 2012 ?


:scratch:

:sssh: .......yup.

We'll keep everyone posted as plans develop. Still tossing ideas around but it'll be in the summer. After garden-planting time and before garden-harvesting time... which isn't a big time frame up here!


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> :scratch:
> 
> :sssh: .......yup.
> 
> We'll keep everyone posted as plans develop. Still tossing ideas around but it'll be in the summer. After garden-planting time and before garden-harvesting time... which isn't a big time frame up here!


Sue we moved out here now so don't forget us in your plans.
Thanks


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

hillbilly said:


> Sue we moved out here now so don't forget us in your plans.
> Thanks


Absolutely, hillbilly! I still have your PM with your new info! We're looking forward to meeting you! 

I hope moving here has turned out to be as good as you hoped it would!


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Absolutely, hillbilly! I still have your PM with your new info! We're looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> I hope moving here has turned out to be as good as you hoped it would!


pretty much what we hoped for,much better than Pa.


----------



## tommixx (Dec 10, 2012)

*ne mt*



Tirediron said:


> I live in a province that borders Montana


I live 30 miles from canada


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

NW Along the Front west of Great Falls


----------

